# Hamlin's Wizard oil



## dollarbill (May 9, 2009)

Hey all 
    Was looking for some info on this one .I saw were there were a few verations of this bottle that had the Hamlin bro. co . I would like to get an age .I was thinking late 1860s early 70s .Thanks for any info an help all .
                  bill


----------



## TheDiggerBoy91 (May 10, 2009)

http://web.grinnell.edu/courses/sst/f01/sst395-01/PublicPages/PerfectDrugs/Kendra/USMedicineShows/HamlinWizardOil/index.html

 All the info you need.


----------



## dollarbill (May 10, 2009)

Wow Thanks Digger .
 That's really cool Thank you .


----------



## Rockhounder55 (May 10, 2009)

I picked up one of those yesterday, but a newer version. I'll try and post a pic later after all my chores are done.


----------

